# Printer ansprechen



## Henning Wiener (5. Apr 2011)

Hey Leute, ich hab da ein Problem in Delphi, und hab im delphi-forum nichts sinnvolles gefunden:
Ich wollte was drucken (mit TPrinter), aber es kam immer ein 'Printer print'-Fehler. Könnt ihr mir vllt. helfen?


----------



## Volvagia (5. Apr 2011)

Entweder weiß ich etwas nicht, oder...
Javascript finde ich ja noch verständlich, aber Delphi. :autsch:

Hast du da schon geschaut:
Printing with TPrinter in Delphi


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (5. Apr 2011)

Hi,

probiere es mal hier:

Delphi-PRAXiS - Suchfunktion


----------



## Andi_CH (6. Apr 2011)

Volvagia hat gesagt.:


> Entweder weiß ich etwas nicht, oder...
> Javascript finde ich ja noch verständlich, aber Delphi. :autsch:



Java - BlueJ - DelpJ


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Apr 2011)

Henning Wiener hat gesagt.:


> Hey Leute, ich hab da ein Problem in Delphi, und hab im delphi-forum nichts sinnvolles gefunden



du weist: Java != Delphi. Die haben nicht mal den Namen gemeinsam :autsch: . Wieso frägst du in einem Java Forum nach Delphi? Schon im eigenen interesse hättest du dich doch besser in derem Forum angemeldet und gefragt. Dort wird man dir sicher besser helfen können als hier.

zudem noch im komplett falschen bereich: Java Basics - Anfänger-Themen. Das Problem hat absolut nix mit Java zu tun!

Hier siegt mal wieder faulheit.


----------



## Henning Wiener (6. Apr 2011)

Möglich, dass hier Faulheit gesiegt hat, aber ich hatte absolut keine Lust, mich im offiziellen Delphi-forum (Delphi-Forum.de - Deine freundliche Delphi Community) anzumelden, da kann man nämlich nicht einfach so einen beitrag schreiben, ohne sich anzumelden....
Und dass Delphi nicht Java ist, war mir auch klar, aber ich dachte, dass es hier auch ein paar Leute gibt, die sich nicht nur mit Java auskennen.

Trotzdem danke, dass ihr mir was geschrieben habt. Vllt. sollte ich euch mal den Quelltext schicken?


----------



## chalkbag (6. Apr 2011)

Ich denke nicht, nein


----------



## Andi_CH (6. Apr 2011)

Meinst du wir haben Lust Fremdsprachen zu lesen?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Apr 2011)

> da kann man nämlich nicht einfach so einen beitrag schreiben, ohne sich anzumelden....


war ja meine Vermutung richtig. 






naja, wenn man schon im falschen Forum postet, könnte man wenigstens die richtige Sektion raussuchen

in Zukunft bitte wenigstens den richtigen Forenbereich wählen (und nein, nicht nochmal das thema aufmachen bitte)


----------



## Henning Wiener (6. Apr 2011)

Naja, ein Anfänger-Thema war es ja...


----------



## AmunRa (6. Apr 2011)

wobei da ja nicht um sonst dabei steht 



> *Java Basics* - Anfänger-Themen Fragen ausschließlich zu J*ava-Grundlagen* von Ein- und Umsteigern


----------



## maki (6. Apr 2011)

*verschoben*

:noe:


----------



## Henning Wiener (6. Apr 2011)

Da sich in diesem Forum offensichtlich nur Muttersprachler mit keinerlei Fremdsprachenkenntnis befinden, werde ich wohl doch noch in ein Delphi-Forum migrieren müssen (um dort für eine einzige Frage einen Account zu erstellen).
Der Thread kann also geschlossen werden, nachdem ich euch hiermit einen letzten Dank (für eure vertane Zeit) schicke.


----------



## maki (7. Apr 2011)

Geh doch mal zum Bäcker und versuche deine Hemden dort reinigen zu lassen, erkläre ihm dass die Reinigung 500 Meter weiter weg ist und du keine Lust hattest dort hinzugehen.
Wenn er dich dann seltsam ansieht  beschwere dich dass du deine Zeit dort vertan hast, ist ja schliesslich die Schuld des Bäckers...:lol:

Sowas dämliches :autsch:

*geschlossen*


----------

